# Caution with Know No Fear box set.



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

First, I want to say that I'm really happy and impressed with the direction GW is heading. They've been doing great these past few years compared to the many before it, and for the first time in a long time I find myself anticipating almost every new release to see what it brings with it. 

So when I saw the Know no Fear box set, my younger brother Jarrod and I both saw yet another show of GW putting together something both cost efficient and practical. Since Jarrod had already bought the larger Dark Imperium box set, this seemed a good way to expand on the core force of Death Guard he had obtained, and provided me an opportunity to start a small detachment of Primaris Marines for myself. What really caught my eye however was the inclusion of a 2x4' battle mat in the box. Not large enough to furnish a gaming table on its own, but three of them would do perfectly. 

So, Jarrod and I hatched a plan to split the cost of three of these boxes. My eye was on the battlemats first and most of the primaris marines we would end up with, while he was all about getting more plague marines and blight drones. I bought the first box set just yesterday, and I took a look at the gaming mat fist chance I got today. 

Now, I was prepared for the fact that it would only be printed poster paper. I wasn't expecting a high quality gaming mat for this price and had even already made plans to lay it up on thin sheets of MDF with glue to make it into a sturdy surface. I use six squares of melamine board to support my other gaming mat, so when I propped this one against them I was a little surprised to see that it fell noticably short of the promised size in both directions. 

So my warning is not to buy this box if the city mat is the main thing drawing you. I also understand that the smaller starter box First Strike is supposed to include a 2x2' gaming mat. I haven't seen this product in person yet but I would advise a similar level of caution if you're after it for this purpose. 

I will be contacting GW to inform them that one of the items in their box set falls noticeably short of the promised specifications. I will post here if I receive a response.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

is the sheet divisible into A4 sized pages - I suspect the reason is down to the printing method, but still; a bit shan!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, got my rely. 



> Hi Adam,
> 
> thanks for the email, we have passed this on to our Marketing and Web team to fix up and address.
> 
> Apologies that these mats aren't up to the size they state they are.


I have also noticed that the size has been corrected on the webstore description.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

seems like someone didn't tell the promotions team what the purchasing team had bought.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Brother Dextus said:


> is the sheet divisible into A4 sized pages - I suspect the reason is down to the printing method, but still; a bit shan!


Doesn't correspond to any size I'm familiar with. I suspect it may be deliberately mis-sized to prevent exactly what I was trying to do. 

I can still do it, I just need one extra mat to cut into strips so I can finish the outline.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

If you live in the U.K. you could report the issue to trading standards. 
They would make gw withdraw all product with the incorrect information on from sale.
There is quite strong legislation on this kind of misinformation in the UK.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

DaisyDuke said:


> If you live in the U.K. you could report the issue to trading standards.
> They would make gw withdraw all product with the incorrect information on from sale.
> There is quite strong legislation on this kind of misinformation in the UK.


Depends what was printed on the box, especially if the webpage has been changed (unless you have a cached old version you can screenshot)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just had a look at the First Strike page on the GW site. That's been changed as well. It did say 2'x2' for the mat in that box, it now says 22"x22".


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Doesn't correspond to any size I'm familiar with. I suspect it may be deliberately mis-sized to prevent exactly what I was trying to do.


22" roll size is not completely uncommon (think it's fairly popular with plotter printers), though I'd rather expect blank printer margins that need to be cut off so a 22" roll actually seems unlikely. Margin of an inch on each side (bit much, but possible) gets us to a 24" roll which might explain the confusion.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Brother Dextus said:


> Depends what was printed on the box, especially if the webpage has been changed (unless you have a cached old version you can screenshot)


Hmm not really, false advertising in marketing materials is equally frowned upon by trading standards. 
I suspect they may have already had a slap on the wrist, thus the changes to the marketing material.


----------

